# Weapon of choice for bream



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey fello Yakkers
Tomorow im hitting up newport at Redcliffe and im sorta still new to fishing around jetties and boats. Im not shore what to use for bream, ive got a small popper and a squidggy wriggler on an internal weight with 4 lb fluro leader. Im only guessing what to use, does anyone have any ideas that can help me out?
I just can wait for another trip on the yak, but it would be nice to get some bream also :lol: 
Thanks


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

At Redcliffe 4lb might be a bit light on if your fishing the reefs, we were using 8lb and getting rubbed through. It a fine line between getting more bites on the fine stuff and the amount you land.

The popper and wriggler should work also deep diving lures.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Some great info here viewtopic.php?f=10&t=27164&start=0
and also in the AKFF Wiki ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Tom,

I have had three trips to these canals this week with 2 of them ending with donuts, on the other trip I just happened to stumble on a school of trevally around the 35cm mark and ended up catching 5 before they moved on, but the bream have been noticibly absent since this rain started. Personally, I will be giving the canals a miss until the fresh clears and the tides get a bit bigger again late next week, these bigger tides will push the fresh water out of the system and get the fish feeding again.

To fish in this system I use a 1-3kg rod with a 1000 size reel with 4pd braid and 4pd leader. This will handle most bream in this area, the problems start when you hook things other than bream, bycatch can include: Mangrove Jack, Trevally, Long Tom, Cod, Tarpon, grunter to name a few.

Fishing pontoons, for me, is generally a fairly simple proceedure. Using your light gear as outlined above, rig a 2" gulp shrimp (Banana prawn is my favourite colour) on a 1/40th hidden weight jighead with a #1 or #2 hook, skip cast it up tight against the pontoon and let it slowly drift to the bottom, watch your line (braid floats) on the surface for any movement to indicate a fish has picked up your lure. If it gets to the bottom untouched I will often just give a sharp jig up and let it sink again to imitate a prawn kicking up before slowly sinking back to the bottom.

Make sure you pay attention to any shady areas around the pontoons and boats etc as the bream will actively seek the shade during the heat of the day. There is alot of pontoons in this system with drums and big pvc pipes to form the floating pontoon, as the bream feed on the growth on these pontoons, you can often hear them crunching the barnacles and oysters, as these drums seem to amplify the sounds. You will also hear them 'kissing', this is the sound they make when they slurp things close to surface, sucking in both air and water at the same time. Keep your eyes open and you should also be able to see plenty of bream from the yak too, look along the line where the pontoons meet the water as you approach.

I have only fished one half of this system really, launching at the basin at the end of Griffith Rd and only fishing the canals on that side of the main canal. The other half looks very nice with plenty of deep water and quite a few rocky walls to test out some of the heavier gear on.

I haven't fished poppers in here much, as I have had way too much sucess deadsticking the pontoons to try too many other techniques but there is no reason they should not work. Try casting down between the pontoons and working it back out past them.

There is much bigger and angrier bream on the close in reefs along the front of Redcliffe, this is where you will need to beef up your gear. Heavier leaders and slow rolled HB's do the trick here, but you can also fish plastics on the deep water bommies, or poppers in the shallows.

I will keep you posted as to when I am going to head out that way again and we can catch up, and I can show you what I know about fishing in here. It's a good spot and surpisingly not alot of people seem to fish in here so it has relatively little fishing pressure. I like fishing in here cause I can take my kids on their yak and they catch fish without fighting against strong tides or bay chop and the boats really seem to be mindful of their wash which makes for an ideal location to get my 3 boys into yak fishing.

Kev


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Great post Kev. Lots of good information there that really covers all the bases. Nice one 8) 8) 
Regards,
Greg


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks alot BIGKEV that info helps a novice breambo fishmen like me heaps.  I am super keen for a yak, Just give me a Pm and i will be there rain, hail or shine :lol: 
Thanks BIGKEV


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey tahch I'd be keen to hit up these canals sometime. When you say canals do you mean the ones with all the houses or the scarborough boat marina. :? Always been interested in this area but wasnt sure where I am and arent allowed to fish around there. If your keen to hit it up on the weekend I'm sure I could meet up with you and big kev somewhere.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Evoids said:


> Hey tahch I'd be keen to hit up these canals sometime. When you say canals do you mean the ones with all the houses or the scarborough boat marina. :? Always been interested in this area but wasnt sure where I am and arent allowed to fish around there. If your keen to hit it up on the weekend I'm sure I could meet up with you and big kev somewhere.


The yacht club nazis in the marina don't like people fishing in here and will have no hesitation in asking you to leave, even though there are no official signs or regulations posted. I am talking about the canals with all the houses etc. The only signposted regulation I have seen in these canals states that there is to be no digging for worms or pumping yabbies and that all fishing and bait collecting activities must be conducted between the hours of sunrise and sunset i.e. no access at night time. I fish around here landbased a bit too, I just pull up at any of the dead ends of the canals (check google maps) and flick plastics at the pontoons where I can. The gravelly banks between the high and low water mark is crown land and access along here should not be hindered by property owners if you show a bit of respect towards them and their property, this includes pontoons, boats, gangways etc. I go under gangways rather than climb over them and if dogs are barking at me from peoples back yards then I move on as the sounds of a dog barking travell miles down these canals and it will end up giving everybody the shits after a while. Same goes for if I am fishing in the yak, a little respect goes a long way and quite often the residents will chat to you about the fish in here. But if they pull out a loaf of bread and start feeding them you might as well put your rod away and enjoy the show as these fish will not hit a lure once they get a taste for bread.

There are some good fish in these canals, in good numbers at times too, and it is a good spot to hone your skills. The young guns that keep scooping KFT prize pool can be spotted in here regularly on a weekend chasing bream as they are a couple of local northside lads. If you do get a chance to have a chat with them you will learn a heap. I saw them one morning and complained about how tough the fishing was, only to have the them tell me that they had bagged over a dozen fish up to 35cm and then proceeded to pull one from under a pontoon that I had just been fishing :shock:

Just get out there and get into it boys, you're lucky to live in an area with so mony options so close to home.

Kev


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks a heap Kev, as usual your posts are extremely useful and I'm now pumped to go have a flick around the canals! When you say you launch from the basin at the end of griffith road do you mean near the big roundabout? Was just looking at google maps to give myself an idea of where to launch from.

Thanks again!

Evoids.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Evoids said:


> Thanks a heap Kev, as usual your posts are extremely useful and I'm now pumped to go have a flick around the canals! When you say you launch from the basin at the end of griffith road do you mean near the big roundabout? Was just looking at google maps to give myself an idea of where to launch from.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Evoids.


Yep, have to get the yak over a concrete path, some grass and down the gravel bank. Sometimes I use the trolley, sometimes I just carry it. I set my kids up on the top of the gravel bank and give them a push down like the guy in the solo add so they can hit the water running. :lol:

Kev


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey Evoids
I launch at the northen side of newport canals. Right next to the roundabout, then just carry it down the bank. If you go down give me a PM and i wil meet you there sometime 

Thanks again Bigkev for your endless wisdom, hope to see you on the water 

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheers tahch.
That pretty much confirms where I'm looking on google maps. Big basin, car park, roundabout. Sounds about right  I might have a go there on the week-end depening on weather. I'm also feeling the call of Donnybrook so I guess I'll have to flip a coin but I'll PM you if I'm heading to Redcliff.

Evoids.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh just one more question about these canals? How early is too early to fish there? Do you get frowned upon if you are paddling around at 5am in the morning?

Cheers

Evoids


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nah, just move on if a puppy starts barking up a storm, or even just out of sight behind a boat or something will usually calm them down. Be respectful and don't call out to your mates on the other side of the canal etc. You'll be right.

When are you thinking of going?

I am thinking a Sunday session but after playing footy on Saturday arvo an early start might not be the preferred option. Could be a gentlemens hours gig around 9ish to catch the top of the tide and the first of the run out.

Kev


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheers Kev!

I was thinking early sunday, go for a quick fish then head home for lunch. I'd probably hang around until 11am'ish depending on the fishing. If you got there a bit later I could always paddle back and meet up at the boat ramp around 9'ish. Either/or is fine with me 

I can PM you saturday arvo or post here just to confirm if you like

Evoids.


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck Bigkev and evoids  Can u post me how you went please. im going to hit up some bass on saturday and if there biting sunday too 8) This time im going to wear some suncream :lol:


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Haha good idea tahch. Sunscreen always helps. Yeah I'll tell you how we went if you like but unfortunately no pics  My old phone took all my pics but it died after it went for a swim in my tacklebox. Oddly enough I wasnt in the kayak. I was land based fishing and it rained :lol:


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey tahch3 just thought I'd let you know how I went in the canals last weekend. Got a nice 30cm trevally in the morning. Then 2 bream around the 22-24 cm mark a bit later. Fished about 4 hours so not a bad morning. Kev went well too, got 2-3 bream that I saw and probably more I didnt. I left a bit earlier than him too so he may have got more. Definately have to have a go at the place now!


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Eviods for replying
Well done, i will have to give the canals another chance. I will have to wait until this stupid cyclone blows away. I will give you a pm if im going down, do you live close to the canals?
Oh and good job to you Bigkev 

thanks


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I live near strathpine so not real close but not too far away either. Its definately too windy at the moment, had another go last friday and couldnt even escape the wind behind the bigger boats. But send me a PM for sure if you head out there again.


----------

